# hardwood floor is lifting



## krm (Dec 2, 2008)

my neighbor and boyfriend put down glue down hardwood plank flooring in my neighbors home.  it was glued down right on the cement slab.  one area is lifting.  what is the best way to fix this?  someone said something about making a small hole and injecting glue. does anybody know the best tools for this or any other suggestions.

thanks a bunch.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds like a mess. What kind of "hardwood" floor is it? Is it a laminate, engineered, full hardwood or vinyl? A specific brand/product would be helpful in knowing to recommend a solution.


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 18, 2008)

Also could you post some photo's


----------

